# Scored a brand-new Bosch 1604 router, need to mount it in a table!



## Richard Grace 2 (Nov 26, 2015)

This thing is brand-spanking new and unused, but it appears it isn't directly compatible with current-model Bosch router tables. It has a set of four screws that mount its plastic base plate to its base. Could I use Porter Cable mounting plates with this thing? Where can I start with this unit? It's been a number of years since I worked with this stuff and I've forgotten a lot of my previous techniques and methods. Do any current-model tables work with this long-since-discontinued Bosch router? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Richard. Very few tables are specific to one or a few router models, mostly Sears routers and tables. Many routers require that you drill your own holes to be able to mount it. If you click on the large Routerforums logo at the top of the page and then scroll the page to see the various sub forums you will see threads about building your own table and there are directions there for mounting a router to a insert plate.


----------

